# WANTED Torrington 8 Pedals Prewar



## JMack (May 6, 2019)

Need several sets good to great thanks, pm me with pics and prices please


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 6, 2019)

I have some Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (May 8, 2019)

I have some sets too If you need something just let me know


----------



## JMack (May 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2021)

JMack said:


> Bump



There are two sets for sale on here right now? V/r Shawn


----------



## JMack (May 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> There are two sets for sale on here right now? V/r Shawn



Somewhere between Brant’s and Cycleplane’s currently for condition would be nice thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> There are two sets for sale on here right now? V/r Shawn





JMack said:


> Somewhere between Brant’s and Cycleplane’s currently for condition would be nice thanks



These are the second easiest prewar pedal types to locate; the Wald replacements come in first.  With that being said, they still do command a respectable price as they were a stock pedal on many bicycles.  Jason, I have tagged you on over 10 pairs in the past two years.  It seems strange that none never rate well with you.  The last time you came to my house I had a shelf with over a dozen pairs, all in varying grades, but you didn't even look.  Maybe you should consider refining your post to say that you want "Torrington 8's" in an 8 or 9 condition at a certain price point acceptable to you ($25/pair???).  Honestly I think you would have more success checking Ebay daily for these.  We all wish you good luck as these are as easy to find as a taco stand in Albuquerque.


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> These are the second easiest pedal prewar pedal types to locate; the Wald replacements come in first.  With that being said, they still do command a respectable price as they were a stock pedal on many bicycles.  Jason, I have tagged you on over 10 pairs in the past two years.  It seems strange that none never rate well with you.  The last time you came to my house I had a shelf with over a dozen pairs all in varying grades but you didn't even look.  Maybe you should consider refining your post to say that you want "Torrington 8's" in an 8 or 9 condition at a certain price point acceptable to you ($25/pair???).  Honestly I think you would have more success checking Ebay daily for these.  We all wish you good luck as these are as easy to find as a taco stand in Albuquerque.





New Mexico Brant said:


> These are the second easiest pedal prewar pedal types to locate; the Wald replacements come in first.  With that being said, they still do command a respectable price as they were a stock pedal on many bicycles.  Jason, I have tagged you on over 10 pairs in the past two years.  It seems strange that none never rate well with you.  The last time you came to my house I had a shelf with over a dozen pairs all in varying grades but you didn't even look.  Maybe you should consider refining your post to say that you want "Torrington 8's" in an 8 or 9 condition at a certain price point acceptable to you ($25/pair???).  Honestly I think you would have more success checking Ebay daily for these.  We all wish you good luck as these are as easy to find as a taco stand in Albuquerque.



Thanks for your encouragement


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 9, 2021)

I have a NOS pair of Torrington 8's that have not been separated in their original wrapper, send a PM if interested.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/154526567668?campid=5335809022


----------



## JMack (Oct 4, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/154526567668?campid=5335809022



Thank you sir


----------

